# Thanks to Mark!



## pwherr (Jul 14, 2004)

I was having more than the usual problems with my 921(I was POed as you could see by my posts yesterday) and then the hard drive failed.I emailed Mark yesterday and today dish called me and said they would have a replacment here Fri. no charge and also would pay shipping to and from because I had autopay.Now that is service.Thanks Mark.I am keeping my fingers crossed that this new one works good.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Are you getting a whole new 921 or just the hard drive?


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

They don't ship just a hard drive; the 921 contains no "user serviceable parts". Instead, they ship you a refurbished 921 as a replacement. When you get it, you have to de-activate your old unit, activate your new unit, and re-do your custom settings (such as favorites).


----------



## pwherr (Jul 14, 2004)

Yes a replacement 921.She told me take the new one out of the box with the step by step sheet and place the bad unit in that box place the ups prepaid label on with RA# and give to ups.No hassles at all.I will keep you posted as to how the replacment works.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

pwherr said:


> Yes a replacement 921.She told me take the new one out of the box with the step by step sheet and place the bad unit in that box place the ups prepaid label on with RA# and give to ups.No hassles at all.I will keep you posted as to how the replacment works.


From my experience, the replacement process with E* works very well. The return label is good to go and you can even arrange for free pick up or use one of the drop off locations. Low hassle all the way around.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

pwherr said:


> Yes a replacement 921.She told me take the new one out of the box with the step by step sheet and place the bad unit in that box place the ups prepaid label on with RA# and give to ups.No hassles at all.I will keep you posted as to how the replacment works.


Makes sense. I guess that the easiest way but it's a pity that they don't offer a way to transfer your recorded programs. But if the drive is really corrupted then the programs are trashed anyway.


----------



## pwherr (Jul 14, 2004)

jergenf said:


> Makes sense. I guess that the easiest way but it's a pity that they don't offer a way to transfer your recorded programs. But if the drive is really corrupted then the programs are trashed anyway.


Yes that part of it sucks.I had the whole season of Deadwood in HD on that drive.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Alas too many people have learned the hard way that if you have anything you really, really want to keep on your 921 you should dump it to DVD ASAP.


----------



## pwherr (Jul 14, 2004)

Wow.UPS delivered today(Thurs.).I'll hook it up now and give you the verdict.


----------



## pwherr (Jul 14, 2004)

I got it all hooked up and what a difference.You could always hear the other hard drive over the very loud fan.Now you can't hear the drive and the fan you have to put your ear on it to hear it.From the first day on my other one sounded like a jet so maybe it was a lemon from the start.Happy so far.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

pwherr said:


> I got it all hooked up and what a difference.You could always hear the other hard drive over the very loud fan.Now you can't hear the drive and the fan you have to put your ear on it to hear it.From the first day on my other one sounded like a jet so maybe it was a lemon from the start.Happy so far.


I had to replace my 921 recently, hard drive went south. This one is really quiet, in fact I wonder if the fan is even running as it is quite warm to the 
touch and I can't feel any air movement. Does your new one feel warmer to the touch than the old one did?


----------



## pwherr (Jul 14, 2004)

GravelChan said:


> I had to replace my 921 recently, hard drive went south. This one is really quiet, in fact I wonder if the fan is even running as it is quite warm to the
> touch and I can't feel any air movement. Does your new one feel warmer to the touch than the old one did?


New one is much cooler.That old one was very hot all the time.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Just make sure you have plenty of air flow as the fan, though quieter, is moving less air......

I still have one of the originals (the fire wire ports on the rear still mock me by their mere presence.)

My solution for the loud fan.... always play my A/V Receiver at loud levels. I paid extra for those gypcrete sheetrock boards to keep the sound from reverbing through the house, and gosh darn it I'm gonna take advantage of them..... :lol:


----------

